# calcium deficiency question



## John B. (Mar 14, 2004)

I recently noticed curling and cupped leaves in a few of my plants, namely Alternanthera and Bacopa, on new growth. I added kent gh+ and also added some liquid calcium.My question is, if this solves the problem how will this work? I mean will the leaves that are curled go back to normal or will they stay the same and new growth after that look normal? Also if any one has had calcium deficiency, how long does it usually take to notice a difference with a high light tank? Thanks,
John


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Cupped, shrunken and distorted leaves will not get any better, but the new growth will be better. Calcium is needed in the formation of calcium pectate, the "glue" that holds plant cells together, and deficiency symptoms occur at the growing points, where the cells are dividing. I have seen recovery from calcium deficiency in as little as two days in Ceratophyllum demersum.


----------

